# neighbour complaint Part 2



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to revive this thread, cause neighbour is being such douche bags that they CALLED spca AGAIN and said my dogs were unleashed and not muzzled IN my own backyard, I did the leashing and muzzling before my gf took them downstairs.

so now spca said they will wait for a statement then they will issue me a fine.

but atm I m fricking furious because the neighbours are now making up COMPLETE BULLS#@% to get me in trouble with the spca and getting me a 500 dollar fine.

spca guy told me I can take them to court and testify against them WHICH is what I m going to do.
but in return I would like to sue them for harassment.

this is the part I need help on, how do I go beyond suing them for harassment? and what do I have to do and say?
also how do they know I m walking my dogs EVEN, I walk them on the left side of the yard now because those assholes are on the RIGHT, so are they spying and creeping on us now? holy.. 

2 weeks from moving and they want to push it this far.

also I talked to the spca about filing noise complaint on their dogs and the spca guy (asian as well) said face it.. your asian and every neighbour around you are white. how are you going to win. it wont even scratch the surface. WHICH i know is very true, but what the HELL? this is completely RACIST then.

completely furious, my mom, brother and my gf was all downstairs taking the dogs out to the yard. and I came right after I put my shorts on. like hell, the whole family except my dad was in the YARD JUST FOR THEM TO PEE IN MY OWN BACKYARD. HOW BS is that!

also with the muzzle on, my dogs could barely breathe through and they look like their in so much pain. poor dogs.
and now I keep the harness on my male dog as its easy to just grab the leash and clip on, the harness causes such uncomfort for him and he scratches because it doesn't air out. 


PLEASE keep this thread CLEAN and keep it Mature because I dont want another argument in this thread. if you have nothing good to say then just take your hands away from the keyboard OR move your mouse cursor to the BACK PAGE BUTTON! 

THANKS !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

just to add on to it, its making my whole family fall apart, because my dad is really traditional minded, so he really hates to get involved with the police,government, spca or whatever to do with LAW.
so hes getting mad at me and my mom all day just because of it. 
all because of these ignorant C&%* neighbours thats got nothing better to do than sit at home eating the money government gives them.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you tried talking to the neighbors? Actually tell them you are not staying. Be the bigger man and appologize for any inconvinience you may have caused their perfect little community... Over politeness usually p!sses people off more than an arguement because they cant say anything back. You may want to take a recorder... Just incase.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

spca said not to bother trying to talk with them because the SPCA even said they are such assholes NOT just to us but even to the spca


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

How can the SPCA issue you a $500 fine with no proof (photos/video) that your dogs were unleashed & not muzzled?? They shouldn't be able to issue you that kind of fine without evidence, it's all hearsay. Don't pay it. You really need a lawyer.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I really dont want to spend money on a lawyer for some bs crap that neighbour is giving me, because they will feel EVEN better that I m fetching out money for their cause.

BUT here is what I also updated on the other local police section. 



Originally Posted by sebberry View Post

You're overreacting. Just let your dogs do what they need to do in your yard and ignore the neighbours. If SPCA comes by, hand them a copy of the bylaw and ask him to point out the section that deals with muzzling your dog in your own yard.

My reponse: 
I did, I told them its NOT written on the bylaw, but he said " you dont have a kennel or a confined area, so they are pretty much saying my Whole backyard needs to be covered from all side AND the top. what the f..? build a DECK? to cover my entire backyard? dude you crazy?

then I said again listen Calvin (spca guy), whatever you just told me does not apply because its NOT written on the bylaw, I told him if today it said " pitbull has to be in confined area or kennel - IF not then the rules of muzzling and leashing MUST be applied"

BUT it does not say that. It just says,"(2) Every owner of a vicious dog shall keep it muzzled while on a highway or public place."

and it says "Every owner of a vicious dog shall, while the dog is on the owner's premises, keep the dog securely confined either
(a) indoors, or
(b) within a fenced yard in an enclosure that is
(i) capable of preventing inadvertent entry by any person including a child,"

now no one is able to enter UNLESS they open the gate or they decide to climb over. (which will then be trespassing as I assume)


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What would happen if you just ignore him and keep your dog in your own yard unleashed and unmuzzled? 

If it has nto attacked anyone and has showed no sign of agreesion toward anyone and there is nothing in the bylaw saying you need to leash and muzzle your dog in your yard since it is enclosed what was the complain based on and what was the ticket/fine going to be issued upon?

Think the bylaw is there in the first place so people who want to keep agreesive dogs can do so in their own yards as long as it is enclosed. 

I pass by people's houses when their dogs barked at me real loudly all the time. Since they cannot jump out to really attack me I never thought I could file a complain. Are you saying I could complain and make them put a muzzel on their dogs in their own yard at all time just because I was bothered?.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Irony, ask others who don't see things you way, or through the same goggles you wear not to post inflammatory posts, when your whole post is exactly what you are telling people not to do 

Maybe if you had gone the first time they complained or before you moved in to talk with the neighbours, this whole situation would not have happened. Based on your posts all you've done is cursed and kicked the bucket, claiming racism, doggism and whatever other ism you want to tack on and played the victim. 

Please claim I'm racist too just because I'm white then come meet my asian wife and my 2 half asian children. My wife has stated to me many times she receives more racism from asians then anyone else even though she can speak cantonese, mandarin, home town language and english and is more asian then most of them who are saying things. Plus her parents are very traditional chinese, I'm the white ghost and they defend me as if I was their own blood


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

my friend that is insane
good luck man, I dunno how to win this one . 
I know what i would do but.... I doubt that you are into that sort of thing
I hope you get it figured
or you could find a temp home for your pits, a friends house maybe, or a relative. your only there til sept right? so its one month and your out,\then life can resume as planned without this very clear personal beef with your neighbours, I dont know why they dont like you, but they dont like you at all by the sounds of things


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

where is this supposed to be going?,


kacairns said:


> Irony, ask others who don't see things you way, or through the same goggles you wear not to post inflammatory posts, when your whole post is exactly what you are telling people not to do
> 
> Maybe if you had gone the first time they complained or before you moved in to talk with the neighbours, this whole situation would not have happened. Based on your posts all you've done is cursed and kicked the bucket, claiming racism, doggism and whatever other ism you want to tack on and played the victim.
> 
> Please claim I'm racist too just because I'm white then come meet my asian wife and my 2 half asian children. My wife has stated to me many times she receives more racism from asians then anyone else even though she can speak cantonese, mandarin, home town language and english and is more asian then most of them who are saying things. Plus her parents are very traditional chinese, I'm the white ghost and they defend me as if I was their own blood


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Irony, ask others who don't see things you way, or through the same goggles you wear not to post inflammatory posts, when your whole post is exactly what you are telling people not to do
> 
> Maybe if you had gone the first time they complained or before you moved in to talk with the neighbours, this whole situation would not have happened. Based on your posts all you've done is cursed and kicked the bucket, claiming racism, doggism and whatever other ism you want to tack on and played the victim.
> 
> Please claim I'm racist too just because I'm white then come meet my asian wife and my 2 half asian children. My wife has stated to me many times she receives more racism from asians then anyone else even though she can speak cantonese, mandarin, home town language and english and is more asian then most of them who are saying things. Plus her parents are very traditional chinese, I'm the white ghost and they defend me as if I was their own blood


are you my neighbour? and uhm you clearly didnt read my first post about the part where "if you got nothing better to do then dont say nothing"
oh and btw this is PART 2 if you didnt see that  go read part 1 and you will find your answers to your own questions. 
Thank you very much mr. white ghost


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> What would happen if you just ignore him and keep your dog in your own yard unleashed and unmuzzled?
> 
> If it has nto attacked anyone and has showed no sign of agreesion toward anyone and there is nothing in the bylaw saying you need to leash and muzzle your dog in your yard since it is enclosed what was the complain based on and what was the ticket/fine going to be issued upon?
> 
> ...


yeup, thats the part I dont understand, since its not WRITTEN i dont know why spca asking me to do so.

and yes when i used to walk home from school theres always dog running RIGHT against the fence and showing their teeth at me. i dont fricking call spca and get them in trouble.

but for the question atm I m pretty sure more than 100% sure YEAH i guess thats what you can do if your bothered. EVEN if the dog is in a ENCLOSED backyard.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I did read your post, if you had read your own you'd have figured out why I posted with the word irony. Yes this is part 2, but you kept it the exact same tone as part one. If you're going to want everyone on your side, feel bad for you, you should change your tone. Playing victim, claiming racism left and right does nothing to help the cause of your dog which is really what this has supposed to have been about the whole time. 

You don't get to call me white ghost because if you are, I should be screaming and yelling about racism. Or maybe I can just grow a thicker skin


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I did read your post, if you had read your own you'd have figured out why I posted with the word irony. Yes this is part 2, but you kept it the exact same tone as part one. If you're going to want everyone on your side, feel bad for you, you should change your tone. Playing victim, claiming racism left and right does nothing to help the cause of your dog which is really what this has supposed to have been about the whole time.
> 
> You don't get to call me white ghost because if you are, I should be screaming and yelling about racism. Or maybe I can just grow a thicker skin


LOL, tell me which part that I used Racism. please do. and for the sake of it, I m asking for help and not anyone to side with me. because even if i have 1000 people siding with me. what good is it going to do me in court? ( Oh your lord I have 1000 fans on BCA and they all agree with me !! YAY! ) HAHAHA like that?

and if you meant this part "also I talked to the spca about filing noise complaint on their dogs and the spca guy (asian as well) said face it.. your asian and every neighbour around you are white. how are you going to win. it wont even scratch the surface. WHICH i know is very true, but what the HELL? this is completely RACIST then."

hell yeah thats racist EVEN the spca guy clearly stated it in a way that I wont be able to win against them because their all white.

I m not sure how you didnt get that?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

kacairns said:


> I did read your post, if you had read your own you'd have figured out why I posted with the word irony. Yes this is part 2, but you kept it the exact same tone as part one. If you're going to want everyone on your side, feel bad for you, you should change your tone. Playing victim, claiming racism left and right does nothing to help the cause of your dog which is really what this has supposed to have been about the whole time.
> 
> You don't get to call me white ghost because if you are, I should be screaming and yelling about racism. Or maybe I can just grow a thicker skin


I did nto read part I. 
I must have missed something as I dont really get what you are trying to get at...are you saying he has to post in a particular tone that you approve in his thread?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess based on the view you posted of the spca guy, which you seem to agree with, then regardless if you're going up against someone white, you won't win, because, well they are white, and apparently, being white gives people some special powers or something

I will just let you keep quoting you own post when you question comments by me. As you keep validating my points for me.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I guess based on the view you posted of the spca guy, which you seem to agree with, then regardless if you're going up against someone white, you won't win, because, well they are white, and apparently, being white gives people some special powers or something
> 
> I will just let you keep quoting you own post when you question comments by me. As you keep validating my points for me.


oh my oh my, I really dont know what to reply anymore. you made me speechless ! geee
hahaha I dont usually reply like this but with your ignorant comments I m replying in an ignorant way as well.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure where this is going... Honestly, I think you should go the over polite route. Go introduce yourself, tell them you don't know if they noticed or not but you DO have 2 very friendly staffordshire terriers, but not to worry as you only take them out on the leash in your own gated yard... All with a big stupid grin... Then leave with... If theres anything you need don't hessitate to ask.  

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Canada is a free country and this should not happen in my opinion regardless. But what do I know? LOL


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Rather join in on round twp of bickering ill say my piece only in regards to the predicament.

1. Keep a copy of the bylaws dated to now.
2. Find any definitions necessary to accompany the bylaw, ie. Vicious dog, enclosure.
3. You have 2 weeks left. Who cares. Do what you do to what the bylaws say. That is it.
4. Create a log book, record when you take them out and who is out therewith the dog. This shows you really are following the rulels and going beyond what a irresponsible person would do.
5. Ignore the neighbours, drop the word racism and if it goes to court if fines occur, stay civil and claim them only trying to be a nuissance, nothing more. Thats all the judge wants to hear. Proof that is it. What you think, feel and what not does not matter.

Without dated proof and being caught red handed i dont see fines really occuring since it will create more headache. If it goes to lawsuit remember you can pin the costs on both the spca and the neighbour. For the court fees, the fine will be overturned. Claiming harassment hurts your cause.

Lastly. The use of strong language and asking people to not argue makes them argue again. Next time you can say this is nor about pitbulls vs society, just keep it to the incident. No harsh words needed.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad my ignorance is capable of making you laugh. I'm not sure which part of my ignorance did that, or which part was ignorant, but you are welcome. 

If you had given your neighbours the responses you've given on this forum in your venting of your anger, claims of racism and so on then I can completely see why they might be assholes, or maybe they are just tired of hearing it too. Which to be honest is why I posted to begin with. I must say though, you are keeping me entertained since the power is out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

let it go jesus people

so much drama in the LBC..

*whistle blows* 
I think some of these people might be right , walk next door and every step take a deep breath and introduce yourself , let them know your dogs are friendly and your moving , and say have a nice day and walk away. if it goes badly keep your ish together and walk away. but you never know dude this guys 1st born could have been eaten by a pitt , maybe he is nuts, but the only way your gonna find out why this dude has issue with you is to go ask..
an dif he is a dick to your face, kill his ass with kindness, if he says something outlandish to you just give him a thumbs up and have a nice day ... and you will at least have the knowledge to know he is a dick and your not


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would recommend at this point if you do go, take someone with you who can attest to your intent as well has a good memory that can recall what is said, as fact, not as what people think was said. 

Also I would re-read neven post as everything he said should be noted.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest you send them to a kennel for the next two weeks. There's some good kennels that are like camps. End of issue. No more fines... No more neighborhood causing trouble with your family and no more stress. No...you shouldn't have to..but just two weeks to go. Or... Go camping for a couple of weeks with your dogs 
or..take them I'm the car and take them to a park to do their business. 
Hope your moving out of burnaby...same bylaws.
How many westies does your mom have? Two? And you have two...the bylaw is two or three dogs per household. The SPCA can get you right there if they've had enough with daily visits and trying to mediate.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Videotape everything if you go meet the neighbour. If they're willing to lie about your dogs now, imagine what lies they will tell if they can prove you came over.

(i.e. from your own house, not while standing in front of them)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

One problem, if someone shows up to your door step with a video camera, are you going to give them a warm welcome or will that add fuel to the fire. I also believe you are not allowed to tape someone without their knowledge if you plan on hiding it which make a lot more trouble for yourself if it is found out.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd stay away. I don't think it's a good idea. They could say you came over to threaten.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry you're still having to deal with this. At least you are moving, so it's not a permanent situation. I would avoid interacting with the neighbours completely, and any interaction should have a witness if possible (like a friend or somebody who can back you up). If they approach you, record the conversation or at least have a witness. Like April says, going over there could be twisted to look bad, and from what you've said I really don't think that it would help - they seem to have decided that they are going to escalate this as much as they can so I think "politeness" may just make it worse. If you really wanted to communicate with them, I would do it in writing so there's a record, but if you're outta there in 2 weeks, I would ignore them and just stick to the letter of the bylaws (muzzle and leash when off property).

If the bylaw doesn't state that the dogs must be muzzled on your property, I would not muzzle them in the fenced yard unless they are running the fence or barking at the neighbour dogs, and just have somebody out there with them at all times so you can monitor them. Set up a webcam or video tape with your phone so you can show that your dogs aren't barking at their fence or acting aggressive. Keep a log of when your dogs went out, how long, what happened. That way if the neighbours complain, you can say well, here's what actually happened and here is the history".

Re: small claims court...the web site for that is here: Small Claims - Court Services - Ministry of Justice

If the SPCA fines you, you can contest it without going to court. they have to prove that you were breaking the bylaw, not just make it up as they go along.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Also when you got your yearly license for your dogs the first time did they not supply you with the bylaws? My mother was supplied them in Surrey when she first got the license there, When she lived in Burnaby I don't recall, but I remember a max of 2 dogs per household


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

First, Kacairns could you just stop following this thread because you are quite ignorant based on every post you made.

and an Update for those who helped and supported this past few days :

I just went by to the neighbours and man.. 2 hour talk ! 
we got along quite well and talked about all sorts of things.
to my surprise, they actually didnt call spca, the spca CALLED them to check up if my dogs were out in the yard. and they said yes the dogs were out, but they said they didnt say anything about leash or muzzle. so wow.. SPCA is the one making trouble?

and as for the statement they told me that they arent going to write one, and they are fine with us now because they know us better and everything is good with the dogs. so Phew..

and mac, they used to own pitbulls themselves, they told me.

so as of now I m in the clear UNLESS the other neighbour ( there was 2 neighbours complaining ) are going to continue being assholes, but I m pretty sure after this 2 hour talk with the guy, he will be able to say some good things about us to the other complaining neighbour.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Indeed, finally things are turning for the better for you. Cross your fingers! :bigsmile:


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Good news your racist neighbours aren't racist. The "asian guy" from spca, was part of the problem not on your side by the sounds of it.

I'm still confused as to how I was ignorant pointing out things that you had said that, as it turns out weren't how they are in the real world. Also if anyone can point out how anything I said was ignorant feel free to private message me as I'm not allowed to follow a public posting on a public forum anymore. 

Thanks again for proving not only myself but others who you had taken issue with your words right


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am glad you took the high road and went over to have a talk with them. Hope this would put an end to this mess and you and your dog can have some peace.
Good luck.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Playing devil's advocate:

I also have neighbours from hell and they are all nice and sweet when we talk, but in the past year, they have called the SPCA (who had no problems with how the quails were being kept) & the City, who forced me to get rid of Felicia's quails (considered poultry in Burnaby & against the by-law) and the RCMP (something about pellet guns & raccoons in my backyard - officer was cool since HE had a raccoon problem at home as well). 

So, yeah, talking to them in person, they seemed all nice and friendly, with just a "little" issue about where the fence is located & property lines. Wouldn't seem like a big deal if you listen to them. But behind your back, they'll try every trick in the book to get you in trouble.

Not neccesarily what you're going through with your neighbours, but if they were the ones who were making trouble, it makes sense to pretend to be nice and divert attention away from themselves. 

Just saying... just because you talked to them & they denied it doesn't make it true. After all, these actions are those of a coward and bully, so why would you expect them to "man" up to being the ones who are trying to make your life a living hell? If you were the ones calling the SPCA and such, would you say "yeah, that's me" if you were them, or would you pretend that you're the good neighbour and its those other bleeps trying to make trouble?

Don't let your guard down is what I'm saying. Keep doing what you're doing with the dogs because if they're liars, then they could be just setting you up to collect evidence that your dogs were out in the yard, unmuzzled and loose after the SPCA gave you instructions against that.

Peace,

Anthony


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Good news your racist neighbours aren't racist. The "asian guy" from spca, was part of the problem not on your side by the sounds of it.
> 
> I'm still confused as to how I was ignorant pointing out things that you had said that, as it turns out weren't how they are in the real world. Also if anyone can point out how anything I said was ignorant feel free to private message me as I'm not allowed to follow a public posting on a public forum anymore.
> 
> Thanks again for proving not only myself but others who you had taken issue with your words right


'

To be frank and realistic most Racist individuals are intelligent enought to keep those things inside their head and not out. If you were over at somebodys house I doubt you'd ever say straight to thei face "You're Chinese, we don't like you thats why we are making your life a living hell." unless you were part of some extremist cult or something...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I know some of you might think I'm being paranoid, but I live with two sets of "neighbours from hell" for the last 6 years and my in-laws lived here before that. There is a saying that a leopard does not change its stripes. Just don't want OP to let his guard down thinking everything is hunky-dory just because he chatted with someone who told him everything he wanted to hear (i.e. Oh, it's not me. The SPCA called me. I used to own pitbulls so I have no problem with them... etc. etc.) Sounds very suspicious and a snow job to my suspicious ears. My BS alarm is ringing after reading OP's post about his talk with the neighbour. 

In my experience, a "neighbour from hell" is a coward who hides behind the authorities and by-laws trying to get you in trouble without confronting you himself/herself. BTW, our neighbour was the first to deny calling the SPCA, Bylaws & the RCMP on us - even offered their condolences and tried pointing fingers at other neighbours. All the complaints were regarding things happening in our BACKYARD, which only our friends next door to the North, the whiners to the West, and rotating renters to the South can even see. We have no backlane but share a fence with the whiners. Our friends loved the quails & hated the skunks & raccoons, the renters moved and now different renters so it wasn't them. So by process of elimination & common sense, its the whiners who did all the complaining yet they claim its our friends or possibly the renters. Anybody but them.

That's why I say, don't let your guard down before you move. Liars are liars are liars are liars. Has nothing to do with race or any other issue than the need to push people around without getting in trouble themselves. I hate bullies & cowards like this.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I know some of you might think I'm being paranoid, but I live with two sets of "neighbours from hell" for the last 6 years and my in-laws lived here before that. There is a saying that a leopard does not change its stripes. Just don't want OP to let his guard down thinking everything is hunky-dory just because he chatted with someone who told him everything he wanted to hear (i.e. Oh, it's not me. The SPCA called me. I used to own pitbulls so I have no problem with them... etc. etc.) Sounds very suspicious and a snow job to my suspicious ears. My BS alarm is ringing after reading OP's post about his talk with the neighbour.
> 
> In my experience, a "neighbour from hell" is a coward who hides behind the authorities and by-laws trying to get you in trouble without confronting you himself/herself. BTW, our neighbour was the first to deny calling the SPCA, Bylaws & the RCMP on us - even offered their condolences and tried pointing fingers at other neighbours. All the complaints were regarding things happening in our BACKYARD, which only our friends next door to the North, the whiners to the West, and rotating renters to the South can even see. We have no backlane but share a fence with the whiners. Our friends loved the quails & hated the skunks & raccoons, the renters moved and now different renters so it wasn't them. So by process of elimination & common sense, its the whiners who did all the complaining yet they claim its our friends or possibly the renters. Anybody but them.
> 
> That's why I say, don't let your guard down before you move. Liars are liars are liars are liars. Has nothing to do with race or any other issue than the need to push people around without getting in trouble themselves. I hate bullies & cowards like this.


Anthony, I cant agree more. as This is exactly what my dad told me just now. 
He said I let me guard down tooo early. and you guys are all just being fooled.
as I m honestly quite gullible and I was believing what the neighbour had said, but after hearing what my dad said and Anthony said.. I really got to rethink this whole damn thing.

Thanks Anthony, I will definitely keep my eye out and continue to comply by the bylaws till I finally get out of this fricking neighbourhood !

Thanks alot guys I really appreciate the help BCA always gives when I have my hard times.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

get a calendar and start Xing of the days as they go by... soon it will be over, hopefully man your neighbors at your new spot will be normal.. but who knows . there are some freaks out there boy. I had a mild run in with one of my neighbors last nite too , 
I install car audio and i was "tweaking" some stuff in my own set up 8 pm had my stereo on min level for adjustments and a max of 15 min more likely 10 and I had some drunken ******* stumble over from his side of the street and begin beaking at me ...

they are everywhere is the point I am a grown up and I dont pound my stereo anywhere near my house, dont *ish where you eat is my policy usually .... but the person complaining doesnt "live" here it is just a vacation property so they will leave soon im sure 

its funny because as i was closing the bca website after reading all your horror stories i was like thank god i dont live near people like that lol not 20 min later lol

anyways hopefully its all good for you now, and these freaks will leave you alone spca and neighbors alike. its too bad the spca is doing so much policing and bylaw enforcment and not more i dunno RESCUING im damn sure there are some pitts out there whom could use help or monitoring alot more than yours, not just pitts too but you know someone over there is running a tea cup purse dog paris hilton like puppy mill 

hopefully its over good luck... 
moral of the story i guess you can have d bag neighbors even in the sticks lol


i wanted to add I have 5 small kids whom were all in bed at this point and believe me i would not jeopardize them waking up and having to do my bed time routine all over again so i could pump my stereo lol it was barely audible so for those of you whom hate subs it wasnt really loud at all and a max of 10-15 min and that may be being generous


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I worked with a guy once that loved setting people up, to make them look bad to others and to the supervisor in charge. The guy was and still is the biggest management brown noser ever. When me or others in our department confronted him on his antics he would go around and around the issue to make it sound as if he was was your best buddy, this guy was and still is an "A-H" and not to be trusted and has management believing he's the best since the invention of sliced bread, a real piece of work. So I guess what I'm saying be wary and careful of the folks that you think are giving you grief, BS lip service comes easy to some people. Having said that I hope everything calms down at your home until you move. Best of luck to you and your family Kevin.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Honestly, i think it's time for some personal vengeance. Just grab a crappy moped from a friend, get a high power air rifle, shoot out all their windows.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well for one you cannot use video in court unless they agree to be video taped, just like people who post pictures on the fish sight and ssay copyright it dont meen squat unless they are registerd with copyright, also because of stupid idiots who should not have pittbulls in the first place they fall under a deffrent set of rules, i would just keep them muzzled and leashed suck it up till you move and the day you leave write a letter about how much of an asshole your nebiers are and leave it in there mail box .


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Irony, ask others who don't see things you way, or through the same goggles you wear not to post inflammatory posts, when your whole post is exactly what you are telling people not to do
> 
> Maybe if you had gone the first time they complained or before you moved in to talk with the neighbours, this whole situation would not have happened. Based on your posts all you've done is cursed and kicked the bucket, claiming racism, doggism and whatever other ism you want to tack on and played the victim.
> 
> Please claim I'm racist too just because I'm white then come meet my asian wife and my 2 half asian children. My wife has stated to me many times she receives more racism from asians then anyone else even though she can speak cantonese, mandarin, home town language and english and is more asian then most of them who are saying things. Plus her parents are very traditional chinese, I'm the white ghost and they defend me as if I was their own blood


Dear Sir,

Please do not take his comments the wrong way, when a person is getting unfairly persecuted and really has no idea why this has become the issue it has, it is only natural to look at other reasons as to why this is happening. Imagine you are in this situation, can u really honestly say that Racism and Dogism would not have crossed your mind?. He also stated that these neighbours have already proven they are not open ot reasonable discussion.

With respect

Roshan


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Playing devil's advocate:
> 
> I also have neighbours from hell and they are all nice and sweet when we talk, but in the past year, they have called the SPCA (who had no problems with how the quails were being kept) & the City, who forced me to get rid of Felicia's quails (considered poultry in Burnaby & against the by-law) and the RCMP (something about pellet guns & raccoons in my backyard - officer was cool since HE had a raccoon problem at home as well).
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you, many are very brave when NOT confronted or presented with facts but become cowards when they are, i think the term is passive aggressive. Having said that, i would recommend thta the next time a complaint is issued i would respctfully requested a copy of said complaint, tell them to black out the names for privacy sake, all you want to do is to actually see this cooy. In the event that this does not work call CTV and state recording conversations and secretly videotaping EVRYTHING to do with your dogs.

This could be a case fo the city trying to fine you and such without any complaints or provocation just to fill there coffers, that is why if you document everything you will have a stronger basis on which to fight if this thing rears its ugly head again. I think CTV would be very intersted in a citizen getting a fine for a bylaw that does not exist.

BTW while it video/audio recordings are not allowed in court i wonder if you could use this form of proof in terms of a TV or newspaper investigation.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Even if its not allowed in court as proof, the video would allow you to win the battle of public opinion if it comes to it. You could give copies to the News outlets as proof that their allegations are false and they will be crucified in the media (whether its the neighbours or the City). 

Only the courts have a certain level of "proof" and newspapers rely on pictures, recordings, and video that have no signed permissions attached.

Last time my old house insurance company tried to charge us unfairly after we switched companies, I told them I would gladly call up all the news outlets and provide all the details, including the names of the agents & company. Guess what? They suddenly agreed not to make those unfair charges (since we didn't have a policy with them and I hadn't signed or even verbally agreed to renewing my old policy). They knew that trying to squeeze $200-300 out of me was going to cost them thousands in bad publicity if their tactics became public.

The main drawback you face is that with all the bad publicity pitts have had in the media, that this will not earn as much public support (compared to if it is another dog species).


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! And if it is all pretend from our neighbour..at least now you can both pretend to get along with each other..better than before?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

WELL WELL WELL, guess like Anthony and My dad was RIGHT.

shady neighbours still wrote a statement. 
damn these back stabbers.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> WELL WELL WELL, guess like Anthony and My dad was RIGHT.
> 
> shady neighbours still wrote a statement.
> damn these back stabbers.


u actually believed them when they say they wouldnt or/and they never complain? oh boy lol U never believe them silly lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So for being right, do I win a box of Skinny Cow ice cream treats:bigsmile:


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So for being right, do I win a box of Skinny Cow ice cream treats:bigsmile:


yes you do, I will drop em off when I head to king eds next time !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> yes you do, I will drop em off when I head to king eds next time !


:bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Dude, you had better file a harrassment complaint. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Dude, you had better file a harrassment complaint.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


talked to a couple people that are pretty educated in the law department and they said filing a harassment complaint atm wont do you any good or change anything. 
what you guys think?

and how and what should I even say about the harrassment.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

GUESS WHAT !

neighbours got no more dogs to complain about, now they call cityhall and complain that our yard is too messy. GEE 

tbh I m not even mad anymore I think its so funny and honestly left me kinda speechless for words !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

and even told the city hall that my 210 SW setup thats sitting outside is JUNK =( 

hurtie my feeling..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gas n matches my friend lol, just be sure to quietly screw there doors shut


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

:bigsmile: obviouslly im kidding but jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez your neighbours are something special, and if you want help getting that 210 sw junk hauled away YOU LET ME KNOW:bigsmile: lol

you know or if you need a hand digging a couple of holes i dunno 6 x 4 x 6 feet deep , sound about right ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am kinda of an expert digging holes now so if u need a hand? Lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like its time to have the nightly house parties until 11pm on the dot!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Looks like its time to have the nightly house parties until 11pm on the dot!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


they dont sleep till 4 am at times.. and wakes up at 8 am on the dot.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Are they crackheads?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

something very odd about the hours they keep, any foil on their windows or pungent odours??


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

weed growers are mellow lol 
that aint it, meth labs wouldnt call authorities of any variety
this isnt drug related its just a case of being d bags, he has to be damn near moved out anyways by now, just pack it up and bounce and when you leave back up to the front of there home and lay a 20 min smokeshow down leave they azz'es with nothing but taillights and tire smoke and give em the single digit wave as you roll out... 

just be sure to have gotten it all lol dont wanna go back there after that and hopefully you will never have to see those roody poo candy a$$E$ ever again, on to bigger and better things like setting up that 210 gallon sw set up at your new spot


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Are they crackheads?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


It could be worse. They could be IRCers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> weed growers are mellow lol
> that aint it, meth labs wouldnt call authorities of any variety
> this isnt drug related its just a case of being d bags, he has to be damn near moved out anyways by now, just pack it up and bounce and when you leave back up to the front of there home and lay a 20 min smokeshow down leave they azz'es with nothing but taillights and tire smoke and give em the single digit wave as you roll out...
> 
> just be sure to have gotten it all lol dont wanna go back there after that and hopefully you will never have to see those roody poo candy a$$E$ ever again, on to bigger and better things like setting up that 210 gallon sw set up at your new spot


hahaha, nice plan.

and no way man.. not looking to set it up again

Their not crackheads just old couple that needs to be sent to foster home.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

not looking to set it up ... you crazy lol , send her my way lol


----------

